# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مازدا وقلة الحيلة

## ابولين

*مازال مازدا يستخدم السادية في التعامل مع جمهور السودان 0 اليوم اثبت مازدا عدم مقدرتة قيادة صقور الجديان بتخبطة وعشوائيتة في التشكيل وخطة اللعب 0فكان لاعبي المنتخب دراويش في حلقة وفي الشوط الثاني لم يستطيع مازدا قراءت الخصم وتصحيح الاخطاءوبعكس مدرب الجابون الشاطر الذي سيطر علي الشوط الثاني بتوظيف لاعبية بصورة جيدة واستغل اخطاء مازدا الذي اصر علي بقاء هيثم قارورة وبكري المديدة اللذين تسببوا في رفع ضغط كل السودانين 0اللهم استر علينا في باقي المباريات بعد الفشل في مبارة الافتتاح مع اضعف فرق المجموعة حان زمانك يا مهازل فامرحي 00 يا مازدا ما عزبتنا 000
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*خليها ماشه بالبركة الحكاية كلها مبنية على قاعدة (ابني وليس يطلع كويس)
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا ابو لين...

و  الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## aaddil

*اتمني  عزيزي  ابولين  تدارك  الاخطاْ في مقبل  المباريات , التي  حتما  ستكون  اصعب
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*لا اعتقد يمكن تدارك كل شئ لان لا يوجد شئ لا يريد التدارك ربنا يستر والله حاجة تغيظ 
*

----------


## كدكول

*هيثم لو وقف برجل واحده مازدا بلعبو لانو بخاف من اعلام الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مازدا بكري المدينة الشغيل هيثم علاء يوسف
هؤلاء سيأتونا بفضيحة تتحدث بها الركبان
*

----------

